# Here they go again



## goldenrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Love her pic Dot - too bad they didn't give you credit!http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-Jessie-RAR...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Candace (Jul 25, 2008)

I think the paph Quasar picture is Dot's too, but it's too small to make out the signature on. The seller looks new and probably doesn't know this is unacceptable:<


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks, Rose. I'll work on it.


----------



## swamprad (Jul 25, 2008)

Very bad. 

But it reminds me of one of my first orchids, a Paph. Jessie. But when it bloomed it turned out to be Paph. liemianum! I still need to add Jessie to my collection...


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

Its happening on Australian eBay also, with Paph pics from Antec and just past, a pic of a Paph posted by Peter from SOF.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2008)

I think the photo has been removed.

Thanks again, Rose. And thanks to everyone on this forum whose keen eyes and high ethical standards watch out for people like me, who don't keep an eye on ebay sellers for copyright infringements.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 26, 2008)

It's amazing when a photo has a person's name that clearly on it, that they think they can use it. It's been easily a year since I sold anything on ebay & that make it pretty clear about the use of photos. And what part do these sellers not understand???????


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jul 31, 2008)

Another one of yours Dot.... at least people seem to really like your photos. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Phrag-Lucy-Robbins-BS-Orchid-Plant-RARE_W0QQitemZ260267041083QQihZ016QQcategoryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Candace (Jul 31, 2008)

Ha! That's the same person. He/She obviously doesn't learn.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 1, 2008)

Can you see my head shaking, shoulders shrugging & a bewilder look on my face? Maybe they think the 3 strikes & your out rule applies ?!?!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2008)

Candace said:


> Ha! That's the same person. He/She obviously doesn't learn.


And this person chastised me when I wrote to him/her, saying I should have contacted them first before going to eBay -- that maybe some people don't know this is illegal.

Thanks, I'll work on this one, now.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 1, 2008)

I sent them a comment about the Paph. lowii award image they posted. They nabbed it from somewhere, but seemed genuinely ignorant then apologetic and removed the listing. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2008)

I had a long "conversation" with this person last night. He/she said s/he would only use their own photos from now on. S/he didn't know which photo I was talking about, and said s/he couldn't open the page it was on. I still can. Go figure.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, it's still on ebay.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 3, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> I had a long "conversation" with this person last night. He/she said s/he would only use their own photos from now on. S/he didn't know which photo I was talking about, and said s/he couldn't open the page it was on. I still can. Go figure.



That's one of the problems with the internet. It's very easy for people to be deceptive, "play stupid" when the conversation is not face to face. If they know how to post sales on EBay, they know how to "open the page". It's probably just a ploy to let the sale finish, and then it's too late to do anything about it. Ebay rules are very specific about photo theft. Perhaps a seller could be excused on a first offense for not reading the rules carefully enough, but once they are warned, subsequent thefts should be dealt with harshly, including a total ban from selling on EBay. It should not be left up to us to constantly catch and confront THE SAME SELLER every time they violate this rule.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2008)

The page says the bidding is ended. I sent in to ebay a "vero" telling of the infraction, but I've not heard from them, nor have they taken the photo down. I can't say I'm too fond of ebay.


----------



## Candace (Aug 3, 2008)

I think it would be a good idea for ebay to have some sort of "warning" feature on their photo upload page. There should be a button that the seller has to click on that states the photo they are uploading and using for their auction is their property and not an unauthorized copy. With a warning if the auction is closed for photo copyright infringement the sellers account could be suspended. 

If there is this much photo theft going on with just the orchids section, imagine how many complaints are filed on a daily basis!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 4, 2008)

Final note for this one: I received a notice from ebay today saying that the photo has been removed, and indeed it has!

Candace, that's a really good idea. Why don't you try and suggest it to ebay.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 5, 2008)

paphreek said:


> That's one of the problems with the internet. It's very easy for people to be deceptive, "play stupid" when the conversation is not face to face. If they know how to post sales on EBay, they know how to "open the page". It's probably just a ploy to let the sale finish, and then it's too late to do anything about it. Ebay rules are very specific about photo theft. Perhaps a seller could be excused on a first offense for not reading the rules carefully enough, but once they are warned, subsequent thefts should be dealt with harshly, including a total ban from selling on EBay. It should not be left up to us to constantly catch and confront THE SAME SELLER every time they violate this rule.





Candace said:


> I think it would be a good idea for ebay to have some sort of "warning" feature on their photo upload page. There should be a button that the seller has to click on that states the photo they are uploading and using for their auction is their property and not an unauthorized copy. With a warning if the auction is closed for photo copyright infringement the sellers account could be suspended.
> 
> If there is this much photo theft going on with just the orchids section, imagine how many complaints are filed on a daily basis!



Both good ideas!


----------

